# SV  Disappointing pork chops



## BC Buck (May 23, 2021)

New to using a SV but has been game changer on some of my venison cooks. Sam's had a couple of packages of 2.5" thick pork chops and thought prime candidate for my new SV. Instructions called for 135 temp 1 to 4 hours max. Say to lean for supper long SV cook. Soaked for 4 hours then did a quick sear in frying pan. Looked beautiful but was grainy, little tuff and not overly moist. Do you think it was just a poor peace of pork?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2021)

I would say it was the the cut. I’ve made some fantastic pork chops doing exactly what you did. Usually though they have been in 1 1/2” thick range. 140° 4-6 hours and uo to 8 hours  a few times when I had to start them earlier and leave for the day.


----------



## BC Buck (May 23, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would say it was the the cut. I’ve made some fantastic pork chops doing exactly what you did. Usually though they have been in 1 1/2” thick range. 140° 4-6 hours and uo to 8 hours  a few times when I had to start them earlier and leave for the day.


Thanks


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

I use 138° for pork chops, but I always brine them for 3 or 4 hours.   For every ounce of water, apple juice, or whatever use between .5 gram and 1 gram of salt.


----------



## BC Buck (May 23, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I use 138° for pork chops, but I always brine them for 3 or 4 hours.   For every ounce of water, apple juice, or whatever use between .5 gram and 1 gram of salt.


I was thinking brine and or inject for the moisture problem. The chop being tuff is what was so aggravating.


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> I was thinking brine and or inject for the moisture problem. The chop being tuff is what was so aggravating.


On thicker chops I let them rest  few minutes instead of going right to the sear, but give a brine or lite brine a try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> I was thinking brine and or inject for the moisture problem. The chop being tuff is what was so aggravating.


Keep in mind that when you are SV cooking you’re trapping moisture in. That’s why it does what it does. So yes you can brine or dry brine or inject if you want but for SV it’s not necessary.

ieitj The thickness you had I would suggest them at you more than likely needed more time, and or a little higher temp.
Pork chops are one of my favorite things to cook SV and we have done a bunch  over the years.
Typically I buy boneless loin and cut to the thickness I want, which again I’ve found 1 1/2”-2” to cook the best. Yes I do bone on too but not as often.
I did some tomahawk style chops once and they were thick, almost 3”. If I remember correct I had them in for 8-10 hours.
As was mentioned I also rest the meat for 30 minutes or so before searing.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Jul 22, 2021)

I'd say it was the cut of meat. Ive done pork chop tons of times and never had a dry tough one. Our chops are usually 1 1/2 - 2" thick and we do ours at 142 for 2 hrs-ish. I usually go by the 1 hour for 1" of meat rule, sometimes a little longer. Chops are always juicy and there's usually a puddle on the plate as we eat from all the juice.


----------



## BC Buck (Jul 23, 2021)

Fishonshawn said:


> I'd say it was the cut of meat. Ive done pork chop tons of times and never had a dry tough one. Our chops are usually 1 1/2 - 2" thick and we do ours at 142 for 2 hrs-ish. I usually go by the 1 hour for 1" of meat rule, sometimes a little longer. Chops are always juicy and there's usually a puddle on the plate as we eat from all the juice.


Been doing some loins with better luck. Thinking about trying a pork chop again and letting it rest before the sear. Im still learning.


----------

